# RME Babyface really that good?



## Zelorkq (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all!

When it comes to my hardware gear I'm not what you might call 'pro'. I'm currently still using a Creative X-Fi Platinum soundcard from 8 or so years back which is running quite well. A while back I wanted to upgrade to something better and first tried out Steinberg's UR22 because I didn't want to spend THAT much. I sent it back after testing it for 2 days because I actually got worse latencies and worse stability than with my Creative X-Fi (which surprised me as the X-Fi is a 'gamer' soundcard..). Not wanting to spend much more I stopped searching (ay I could've tested Focusrites etc. but didn't feel like it because I thought in that price range they'll all be similar). I don't play live or anything, however, I am also a Pianist and when I'm playing a virtual instrument or record it I do most definitely notice latency (Asio4All with buffer 1024, I've got a huge template which can't run with less).

I'm a Windows 7 (with Cubase 8.02) user and once Windows 10 comes out I'm grabbing that. My X-Fi already has some compatibility issues with Win7, it's officially not even supported I believe and tbh I doubt that it'll work on Windows 10 as I've heard that the new version will not be as compatible with old drivers (especially ones that are actually from the XP era).

Now I've been eyeing the RME Babyface (still not sure if I really want to upgrade); true it's a bit more expensive, but apparently its SO much better. Is that really the case? Latency, stability and sound quality-wise etc? 
Will the RME Babyface still run on Windows 10? Most probably right? And the Babyface only has 1 out correct? I guess I'd just use a double adapter to drive the second outs, doing that atm as well :D
I'd greatly appreciate feedback from you guys on this, thanks!

EDIT: I mean the Babyface that's been out for some time, not the new Pro version. Because I might be able to get the Babyface second-hand 

Regards


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 17, 2015)

Zelorkq @ Tue Jun 16 said:


> Is that really the case? Latency, stability and sound quality-wise etc?



Yes


----------



## Assa (Jun 17, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> Zelorkq @ Tue Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that really the case? Latency, stability and sound quality-wise etc?
> ...



+1

super happy babyface user


----------



## TehComposerer (Jun 17, 2015)

+1 Babyface


----------



## olajideparis (Jun 17, 2015)

I've used both the babyface and UR22, I'd say the babyface is the best Windows compatible interface under a thousand dollars. Good converters and rock solid drivers, the only issues I've ever had was with the physical interface itself, but to be fair I probably needed to read the manual to fully understand the settings.


----------



## Øivind (Jun 17, 2015)

+1 indeed


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 17, 2015)

The Babyface Pro is supposed to be released soon. 4 ins and 4 outs plus ADAT. If I can make TotalMix work as my front end, I'm going to buy it.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes. It is great.

Weaknesses IMHO are:
Headphone amp is underpowered if you have certain headphones.
When I want to reamp it means using the stereo headphone breakout female TRS, because unplugging the monitor outs is a pain.
TotalMix is not intuitive. Many will disagree but it is a constant headf*** for me! Powerful though.


----------



## Zelorkq (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for all of your replies!

Still not sure if I really want/need to buy the Babyface. What buffer do y'all run it on successfully with a huge template and tracks? Preferably with Dimension Strings, they gobble up everything that comes in there path..?

mc_deli I heard the same thing about TotalMix once or twice before so you're apparently not alone  but I don't think I'd use it that much in my setup..

Well apparently Windows 10 drivers are going to be released for my soundcard so I think I'll wait for those and see what's what as I don't fancy spending €400+ as I'm moving house soon and paying double rent for a while etc.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been looking at the RME babyface as well. Does anyone know what out it has for headphones? I'm about to get some sennheiser HD 600s and they require 300.

Just wondering if it was the norm to have a headphone amp and an external soundcard box thingy


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 17, 2015)

Definitely not because of a certain "chip" either.
They use the same chips as many others, it's the drivers and design of quality afer market parts that makes it great.
Years ago my very first Stereo GSIF card, only 2 outputs, was from Lynx Studio.
16 bits but shared the same chips as Aardvark and EgoSys were using.
The difference was huge due to drivers, extra quality build and design.

Meanwhile Back At The Ranch............

@ RME everything they make is just damn good.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 17, 2015)

Andrew Goodwin @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> I've been looking at the RME babyface as well. Does anyone know what out it has for headphones? I'm about to get some sennheiser HD 600s and they require 300.
> 
> Just wondering if it was the norm to have a headphone amp and an external soundcard box thingy



It's on the quiet side, about the only flaw really. I do use a separate headphone amp in the studio.

The upcoming Pro version has a higher output headphone amp apparently, along with several other improvements. However I'll be sticking with the standard version - in fact I just bought another so I don't have to keep cannibalising the main rig when I need to work away. The reason I'm not going for the Pro is that it has too many sockets all over the place - I prefer the simplicity of the original. Oh, and it's £150 cheaper at the mo - best deal on the Babyface to date I believe.


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Jun 17, 2015)

Its really good, have it in my writing room. Great drivers as usual from RME. The headphone amp is the only thing im not so fond of, abit weak for my taste.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jun 18, 2015)

thanks guys! So my path will work as I go when funds allow.

New headphones,
new interface (have fire studio mobile I won, 60ohms)
headphone amp


----------

